# On board RV Generator



## Alexander (Aug 22, 2016)

I saw this picture and I thought that is a great idea but i can do it better. So I am going to build this and try installing it in my motorhome to keep the batteries charged.



 
This is the frame i am building i don't have all the dimensions yet because i am making it up as i go along



 
as you can see i still have much work to do.



 
Ill post more soon.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 23, 2016)

Really interesting idea!


----------



## Janger (Aug 24, 2016)

Got a video of your machine hogging out that hole?


----------

